# Insulating detached garage for occasional heating in Winter



## andyhix (Sep 14, 2017)

The attic is properly vented (ridge and soffit vents) too, FYI.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Do you have vents under the eaves on both sides and some where near the peak?


----------



## andyhix (Sep 14, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Do you have vents under the eaves on both sides and some where near the peak?


Yes..


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I am not sure a lot is going to do better than some. For a limited time with heat, mostly what you want it to stop any air from going into the vented area.
Where the ceiling ends and the floor upstairs begin, are there large holes there where a 2x4 block would fit. Can you seal the attic access door.?


----------



## andyhix (Sep 14, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> I am not sure a lot is going to do better than some. For a limited time with heat, mostly what you want it to stop any air from going into the vented area.
> Where the ceiling ends and the floor upstairs begin, are there large holes there where a 2x4 block would fit. Can you seal the attic access door.?


It's pretty tight as is. there are no significant gaps or holes.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I wouldn't go nuts maybe just 3.5 inches as it takes time to heat the insulation all the way thru so so heat spreads above it. 
I just don't think you will get there in 8 or 10 hrs of heat.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi andy,
My first question is, how much moisture will be introduced into that garage/shop. If it gets snow covered cars that bring in a lot of water, that water must go somewhere. The end result is, it will find a cooler surface when the heat dissipates and deposit its moisture. Intermittent heating makes it difficult to control.

As Neal said, controlling the air movement from the heated area into the cold area is important, attic access, light cans, electrical penetrations, all seams and any other holes.

If you aren't bring in rain snow, then the moisture issues are far less critical.

How will this space be used?

Bud


----------



## andyhix (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Bud,

The cars get parked elsewhere. This space is used for storage and as a woodworking shop. The only moisture that I can think of that will be brought in occasionally is whatever I don't brush off the snowblower before returning it to the shop, and whatever bit of snow I don't adequately knock off my boots before walking in, so pretty minimal.


----------

